# Woodpecker Tools



## klcolbey (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone have opinion of woodpecker tools?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

They are well made and extremely accurate. Another plus they are made in the USA. They are proud of them too $$$. I'm pretty sure woodpecker and incra are the same company. I haven't been disappointed with either.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> They are well made and extremely accurate. Another plus they are made in the USA. They are proud of them too $$$. I'm pretty sure woodpecker and incra are the same company. I haven't been disappointed with either.


They are not the same company


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

unclefester said:


> They are not the same company


 I am still pleased with both companies.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

As stated, Woodpecker tools are of high quality, precision made in the USA, but are on the high $ side. Also their service is helpful & knowledgeable in what they sell. If any of their products are what you need and fit into your budget, it would be IMO a good buy. Be safe.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I feel Woodpecker tools are exceptional products, but that quality comes at a price. I have several of their tools and love everyone. 

I've acquired:
- 641 square
- 851 square
- 12" t-square
- mini square
- 36" straight edge
- PRL V2 router lift
- phenolic router table
- super fence w/ micro adjust
- flip stops 

For the record, most of these items I got at about 20% savings by purchasing at their booth during the Woodworking Show when it was in Kansas City. They make great deals there.


----------



## Dixiereb31 (Nov 23, 2009)

I wish I could afford them. Too pricey for me.


----------

